# Unruly 45/70 South of the perimeter



## JimY (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi all,

First post on GON and I'm looking for some help with a Marlin 1895 GS. Dang thing kicks like a mule. If anyone knows of a good Gunsmith well versed in how to calm this kicker down some .... please advise. 

I've read up on brakes and magna porting, some on Mercury recoil tubes and Limbsavers. I'm up for any and all advice and a contact for a guy or gal that can do the work.

Additionally, I'm 60 yrs and thick skinned so if ya gotta, I'm ready for all the "little Mary" and "get your wife to shoot it for ya" jokes, etc. 

Thanks all, great to be on the forum.


----------



## SGaither (Sep 29, 2016)

Bout the only thing you can do is ad a limbsaver pad, use lower velocity loads and/or wear a shoulder pad.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 30, 2016)

That's why most of the old school 45/70's had long heavy barrels.
Mag-porting may be best solution to tame her down a bit.


----------



## jmoser (Oct 6, 2016)

Not sure what ammo you use but the 'mild' Remington Core Lokt 405 gr at 1250 fps or so is pretty close to a reduced recoil 7/8 oz 12 ga slug.

Only so much you can do with all that energy .  .  .


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 6, 2016)

What kind of loads are you shooting in it now?  Bullet weight and velocity?

When I had my 45-70, my shoulder preferred the 300gr bullets loaded to about 1750fps.  Those were my handloads.

If you can find "non +P" 45-70 loads with a 300 to 350gr bullet those will have less recoil.  Pay close attention to advertised FPS on the ammo. If it's higher than 1800 fps, its going to hurt you.  405gr bullets at 1700 which was about the standard loading is a hard kicking load in the smaller gun.

You may want to get a better recoil pad.  I'd recommend the Limbsaver as well.

GA Arms loads these but currently out of stock: http://www.georgia-arms.com/45-70-govt-1/  300gr at 1800 fps

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...-45-70-government-300-grain-spitzer-box-of-20


----------



## smoothie (Oct 6, 2016)

Shoot different bullets but get a pad to add to the gun whether it's a slip on or a red rubber one before the butt plate and one for yourself. Sorry you said I could! If you hate it I'll take it off of your hands


----------



## jpm2953 (Oct 7, 2016)

just sell it to me really cheap


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 3, 2016)

self-medicate with alcohol and pills before shooting it.
You won't notice the recoil (but you may wonder why you're looking at the sky when you were looking downrange just a second ago...)




Seriously, all I can add is that I know that barrel porting helps keep the muzzle of a gun down, but I don't know how much it stops the rearward movement.  

The way most target shooters control recoil is to start with a heavy gun with a heavy barrel, OR, if you can't do that, add some lead weight to your gun.  Both on the fore-end and in the butt, too.  Adding just a pound of weight to a gun makes a difference.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Nov 6, 2016)

I hunt with a Ruger #1 and Marlin Guide Gun both in 45/70.  I really love 45/70 because you can make it anything you want if you reload.  I believe the best answer to your problem is either reload your ammo or get someone to load it for you.  Start with the minimum load for a 300 gr bullet and work up from there.


----------



## chill15 (Dec 2, 2016)

Sell or trade it and get something you can handle!


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Dec 2, 2016)

Suck it up buttercup, its a mans rifle.


----------



## pnome (Dec 2, 2016)

Limbsaver recoil pad and shooting the 325gr Hornady Leverevolutions is fine with me as far as recoil.  I recommend you try that combo.


----------



## SEGeorgia10mm (Dec 13, 2016)

I have an 1895 guide gun with the ported barrel. The ports help a little I suppose with barrel rise but other than that it still kicks like a mule. Part of the price you pay with shooting a cannon. I wouldn't trade my gun for nothing. It serves a purpose and that is to put deer on the ground hard. Try softer loads.


----------



## GA native (Dec 19, 2016)

There is no shame in trading down to a 30-30. And as an added bonus, you'll get a flatter trajectory, cheaper ammo, more choice in ammo...


----------



## oppthepop (Dec 22, 2016)

Never thought a 45/70 kicked that bad - IMHO, but when you compare it to a 3.5" magnum turkey load I guess NOTHING kicks that bad!


----------



## trhankinson (Dec 30, 2016)

Been carrying daddy's old 45-70 every day of gun season since he passed.   This was his everyday hunting rifle until his late 60's.   we both shoot it open sighted for the sheer dead of having to fire multiple rounds to sight it in.   Never felt the recoil during a harvest but it definitely hurts on the range


----------



## one hogman (Feb 24, 2017)

What most said, Get a good pad, add weight, light loads, you can get it ported, it will be pricey and makes it real loud not bad for targets as most will have muffs on at the range but IF you forget them while hunting WOW you will know it I am 65 but about 255 lbs so it don't bother me too bad with factory stuff at all, but the 405gr hardcast  handloads I got will rattle your teeth


----------



## Bam Bam (Feb 25, 2017)

Hunting Shack Ammo (HSM Cowboy Loads 405gr) Low Recoil and I been told they'll Kill Deer, Hog, Black Bear etc etc etc??? I got a Few Boxes myself just hadn't hunted with them yet!


----------



## model88_308 (Feb 25, 2017)

Of the "standard" 300gr (1800 FPS) and 405gr (1350 FPS) made by Federal, Remington, etc, the heavier bullet at lower velocity kicks slightly less. It kicks just like a 180gr 30/06 _in same weight rifles._ Of course, this does not take stock fit into account and some find the Marlin's stock to not be a good fit for them.

The popular LeverEvolution 325gr shoots lights out in my 1895G, but recoils a good bit more (325gr @ 2050 FPS). I will typically place a folded towel between the recoil pad and my shoulder and that works great for me at the bench sighting in.


----------



## Muldoon (Jun 4, 2017)

Shoot blackpowder!!


----------



## 021 (Jun 4, 2017)

Ultramax cowboy action ammunition has a MV of 1100fps and ME of 940 with a 405 lead flat nose bullet. Should still pack a punch at shorter ranges and Midway USA has it in stock at $36.49 per box. Depends on what you are hunting and at what range, if target shooting only this might be your ticket.


----------

